# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Help With Access

## clintwolf

Hey guys,

I'me running into a little problem.  I have an existing database of rental properties.  I have these related fields I need to work off of.[locationname],[roomname] [checkin], [checkout].  What I need to do is make an occupancy report for each location/room, by month.  I'm not too big with sql/access, but I was handed this, and I have searched everywhere for any idea as to how to do this.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  And compensation can be provided.

----------

